# install uninstaller????



## Dan war3 (Aug 11, 2008)

ok guys this is pissing me off like you dont even know. Alright im installing roller coaster tycoon (the first one and best one ) right ok there i am hehe fun fun. ok just about it is about to finish BAm this window pops up and says could not install uninstaller program into windows directory c:/WINDOWS" and im like wonderful. i have NO idea what that means or how to fix it. GUYS PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Double post. See here for replies: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/remove-unistaller-279132.html*


----------

